
Machine Learning in 60 Lines of Code - mcorr
https://medium.com/@corrigan1247/get-a-jump-start-on-machine-learning-with-perceptrons-dded981ffb49#1
======
minimaxir
You've submitted this 6 times in the past 2 days. HN allows a small number or
reposts, but that is a bit much.

